# RC18T Noob



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

Since there really isn't a 1/28th class, I figured I would probably get a 1/18th. I'm really leaning towards an RC18T over a Mini-T. I read some good things about both, but the RC18T seemed to have always come out on top. So I'm just wondering what are some of the first aluminum parts you should get? Is the super 370 motor any good for $10? And what would be a good gear set up to run?


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

We ran 18t's on and offroad for a couple years, they are a solid little truck that responds well. The only aluminum pieces we had on our cars were the hinge pin braces; no problems with anything else. I would highly recommend the DP steering link that replaces the stock linkage from the servo; firms up the steering a BUNCH:thumbsup: that is available online from TheToyz. Also replace the front dogbones with cv drive axles. Once the stock servo gives up there is an Airtronics piece that is a direct fit and works great:woohoo: As finances allow I'd recommend a set of MIP diffs front and rear especially if a brushless set up is considered. As far as the 370 motor is concerned they are a pretty good little motor for the money; they are the spec class motor for the club I'm involved with. Gearing will depend on the track you run on. Just like any other motor though they will sizzle if over geared.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

i've owned both the Mini T and now own the RC18B.
The RC18B is quicker out of the box for sure.
I've heard the speedo's and motors in them fry but I havent had any issues yet.
Havent changed the pinion either.


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

I love TheToyz, I've got a few things for my xmod there. I've also heard RC18's are faster out of the box, but mini-t's can go faster with upgrades. But the mini-t is 2wd, harder to control at high speeds. And the RC18 is 4wd, easier to control at high speeds.

I'd love to go brushless or get a mamba, but the budget doesn't allow that.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

don't sweat the brushless deal; when our track last year decided to level the playing field and required the use of the stock 370, my lap times dropped 1-2 seconds because I needed to concentrate on my driving more:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Depending on the track size the stock AE motor with a decent NiMh is perfect. You can also use a 2s LiPo and the speeds improve considerably. I'm not sure how much the stock ESC can handle, though. 

In terms of upgrades, the DP link as rcsalvage mentioned is great, or you can get an entire aluminum steering assembly too, works just as well. My favorite servo to put in is the Hitec HS 65MG, mine's lasted 8 months of abuse.

If you maintain the stock diffs they can handle brushless. However, with the MIP you can just "set it and forget it". :thumbsup:

Jump on over to rctech.net and browse through the very active RC18 thread if you want to do some more research!


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay. From what I've read the stock ESC cannot handle lipo for very long. Hopefully I'll be allowed to order the RC18T tonight. I'll have to order the DP link also. I'm planning on ordering it all from atomic mods. Instead of the aluminum from The Toyz, because of the shipping. Is this the DP: http://www.atomicmods.com/Products/Atomic-RC18R-Universal-Set-(pair)__13973.aspx? If it is, I'll have to get it from The Toyz if I want it any time soon.


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

Crap sorry I double posted, forgot to edit.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi AA,

You live near Classic Raceway right? Why not come down, watch the racing, and see the different kinds of cars they are running. You might fall in love with something other than the RC18. 

The guy who wins the most at Classic in the RC18 class does it with a box stock rc18b + a 2s lipo + foam tires + DP Steering link. That is it. 

--Andy


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay, I'll see if I can go down. I've seen a 1/18th race and a 1/10th race. I just like 1/18th because of the price and size. I might get a 1/10th someday though.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I have been running an 18t on dirt oval for a couple years now and it's a great little car. The only things I have done to it was to replace the receiver and speed control. I went with a HiTec reciever and a Tekin B1 speed control, also a 19turn motor from Team Scream. 
It has been an almost unbeatable set up, even the brushless guys can't keep up(but they are way over powered and the cars don't turn very well)

I have added aluminum shocks and diffs for this year, otherwise it's pretty much out of the box stock.:thumbsup: *


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

Change of plan. No longer buying a new one, but a used one. And its only $75. :woohoo:


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I recently bought a used rtr 18T. Man the thing is wild fun. I can't believe how much I enjoy it since I put a new 370 motor in it. It came with the old 270 which suuucked. 

But anyways I always wondered why people got such a kick out of these little things and now I know. And parts are cheeeeeeap. Can't believe how cheap parts are. 

The stock speedo seems to work quite well for me with the new motor. With the old motor I thought the speedo wasn't very good and the brakes barely worked. But I believe the 270 motor must've been really junk and I mistakenly thought the speedo was the problem. I have an lrp qc2 coming for it anyways though, got a nice deal on one.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

You should put a brushless in there


----------

